# S&W 442 .38 Feedback



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Going to purchase a 442 .38 Centenial style frame for the wife to carry. She likes it. Any feedback is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My wife has a 642, which is the stainless version. She doesn't find it fun to shoot, but does shoot it well enough to use it as a carry gun.

I hope that your wife has already used one of these, because if she hasn't, she might find it uncomfortable to shoot...


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a 442. The purpose of a 442 is easy carry. It is called an airweight for a reason, that is, very light-- easy to carry. Being so light, the gun is rough on some people. It's like a catch 22(for old guys), easy carry/tough shooting, cumbersome carry/ nice to shoot.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 642 I EDC and a 637 for backup when firing the 642 on range or working on it. 2 tips from my experience with the Airweight J Frames:

1.Get rid of those "sissy grips" (Boot grips) and buy handfilling grips (UM Combat or Pachmayr COMPACs that cover the backstrap.) It doesn't compromise concealment that much and makes a huge difference in perceived recoil.

2. Use standard pressure .38 Spcl ammo. For what velocity you gain you take tremendous loss of controllabiltiy in multiple shots. I don't subscribe to the "adrenalin is going to take care of everything" school. If the gun is jumping around from recoil, you are going to have a hard time getting back on target.


With handfilling grips and .38 Spcl SP ammo I find the guns easy to control and recoil painless.The .38 Special is an effective ManStopper with multiple hits, especially at <25 feet , which is normal combat range for a snubby. 

If you want Magnum performance, pack an L Frame or a big Ruger, they are made for the caliber.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

WJ,

The grip is something I figured she would need to research, but it's good to get some input on that!

She feels that the light weight for long term carry will offset any short term recoil issues.

Thanks!


----------

